# Stolen Horse



## Cody (Nov 17, 2008)

Please can anyone help?

This is not my horse - but belongs to a member of my polo club. If you have any news, please contact me via this forum.

Karla was stolen from her field in Gillingham, Kent. They also tried to take a palamino but it would not load and was left running round the village.

The vehicle is a blue/black trailer towed by a Renault Espace. Reg R or D442VKR.

Carla is 15.1hh dark liver chestnut, 25 years old with a star and stripe on face. She is freeze marked diamond 769.

Thank you for your help and for keeping a look out.


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

My worst nightmare!!!!! I really hope that the horse is returned, I cannot nor would not want to imagine what the owners are going through.......... it would tare me apart. I hope that through this site the horse is returned. I have a web site that has about 20,000 hits a month if you want me to put the horse on my web site email me pics and details any markings etc and I will put it on


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

oh my god, that is just terrible! so sorry good luck in find the people involved!


----------



## Suzie Q (Aug 10, 2008)

This is happening every were at the moment with dark nights 
we are in west yorkshire and the stables near me have had 15 tackrooms broken in to in day light at lunch time when there was STAFF working on the yard !!!! taken 12 saddles and other tack.

Also some yards out at garfoth have been hit too so please be warned


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

Awww... sorry to hear that.. i hope you find your horse..


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

maybe you should include a photo of the horse and have you reported this to the proper authorities?


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

so sorry to hear that, I hope your friend gets her back, is horrible to hear people are doing this, any luck trying with the police running a vehicle reg check?


----------



## Cody (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for their replies.

I don't have photo's but I will email the polo club to see if they can get some for me to post on here. 

It has been reported to the police but I believe, the vehicle was stolen so no luck on the reg plates. 

To Tonette - thank you for your very kind offer. All of the details I have at teh moment were in my OP, but I will see what more I can get. I'm sure the owner would be very grateful for any help.

Thank you so much. :sad:


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Send me details and I will post them on my web...... hopefully the horse will be returned by then.


----------



## Suzie Q (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Up thats a gr8 idea i have a website too and lots of my friends do too horsey site, i also have friends on a very large yard that compete all over so can scout at the same time as travelling please do mail any thing you get as you know every little helps and if we all sick togther we have a better change of finding the horse


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

i fill for tham and hope they find him soon. i have a horse that is 25 years old in a fild and owned him all his life i think i would go mad if that happed to him . i will look out for him and that lorry


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

All of us witha web sites should maybe think of doing a stolen horse page so people around the country can have various web sites that they can look at..... if you see what I mean like when someone looks at mine they will no doubt flick through the pages Any way I am up for it


----------



## netposse (Dec 5, 2009)

You can list your horse with Stolen Horse International too. I will waive the fee if you make note of where you heard about us in the report. You will need to go to Stolen Horse International, Inc. ~ NetPosse.com Home Page and click on FILE REPORT. If you have a police report you will use a STOLEN HORSE report. If you do not have a police report you wil nee to file a MISSING HORSE report. I know we can help get the word out. It is what we do best.


----------

